# General > Business >  Business Gateway's New Funding For Businesses

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Business Gateway's New Funding For Businesses*

New grant set to help Business Gateway companies in Highland grow.   Highland companies with ambitions to grow could be eligible for up to £10,000 of support thanks to a fund being offered exclusively through Highland Council's Business Gateway.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------


## deannitendo

This is in fact a great time to invest in business because government is about to declare policies to help investors and give them tax rebate. So if you want the help of government now is the time.

----------

